
The First Zombie-Proof House - pfleidi
http://all-that-is-interesting.com/post/4956385434/the-first-zombie-proof-house
======
burgerbrain
Unless you close that up every night, I think I know exactly how zombies would
be getting in there... Zombies smell and seek out hubris, they seek it like
brains.

